# Audactiy | brauche dringennnnd hilfe



## Nohh (21. Juni 2005)

hey leute,
ich habe ein Problem mit "Audacity"!
undzwar ich öffne Audactiy klick Datei -> Öffnen und nehm dann ein beat, dann will ich mein Song in ner neuen datei wo ich öffne kopieren und in der stelle einfügen, kein problem, dann will ich aber speichern, ich sag Datei -> Export als Wav die hat dann 46 MB und wenn ich sage Datei -> Export als MP3 geht das nicht, da kommt folgende Meldung:
*Audacity exportiert MP3-Dateien nicht dirket, sondern benutz dafür die frei verfügbare LAME MP3-Encoder herunterladen und Audacity danach mitteilen, wo sich die datei befindet. Diese Einstellung müssen sie nur einmalig vornehmen.

Möchten sie die Datei "lam_enc.dl" jetzt suchen?
Ja | Nein*
wenn ich Ja Klicke will er eine "lam_enc.dl" öffnen, aber wo krieg ich die?
und wie speicher ich die songs, das sie nicht 63 MB oder so habe? und die auch dann wirklich funktionieren?

ich danke euch für eure Hilfe

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Nohh


----------



## laCrizz (21. Juni 2005)

Hier  kannst du nen Encoder runterladen. Einfach mal googeln


----------



## Nohh (21. Juni 2005)

danke dir
Wenn nochmal probs kommen sags ich es hier!
nochmal danke danke danke


----------



## Anna Li (17. Dezember 2006)

*Audacity Probleme -> HILFE*

Huhu. Ich bin von der Idee ergriffen ein Hörbuch aufzunehmen. Nach langem hin und her hab ich jetzt Audacity und es ist eigentlich recht einfach in der Handhabung. Da ich aber überhaupt keine Ahnung von all dem habe, bereitet es mir ein arg Kopfzerbrechen wieso meine Stimme so langsam und tief wiedergegeben wird. Quasi in Zeitlupe. Ich weiß nich woran das liegt und wie ich es ändern kann. Vielleicht kann mir da ja einer helfen? Und vielleicht kann mir jemand noch ein paar Tips zu dieser Hörbuch Aufnahme geben...


----------



## FingerSkill (20. Dezember 2006)

Hört sich nach der falschen "Codec Sample Rate" aber hab keine Ahnung wo ma was bei Audacity einstellt.


----------

